
When Do You Start Using Decentralized Social Media - jungong
https://www.dapp.com/article/When-DO-You-Start-Using-Decentralized-Social-Media
======
sneak
The analysis of the first item, Steemit, is incorrect. Rewards paid on Steemit
are paid in STEEM, a native asset to the same blockchain that holds all the
content, not an ERC-20, as STEEM has nothing to do with Ethereum.

I didn’t read any further, as such a glaring inaccuracy turned me off from the
article.

Source: have hacked on Steem a fair bit

~~~
sp332
It's an easy enough mistake to make, since SmartMesh is also abbreviated SMT
(conflicting with Steem's Smart Media Tokens) and it is an ERC-20 token.

------
dreamdu5t
Blockchain ≠ decentralization ≠ peer-to-peer ≠ cryptocurrency

This isn’t an article about decentralized social media, it’s a list of apps
where publishers are paid in crypto currency.

------
marknadal
I'm friends with D.Tube founder, Adrien, and we just interviewed him on The
Cazzell Report (
[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCJsTKB06gr8smQQIkbIXc9Q](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCJsTKB06gr8smQQIkbIXc9Q)
\- his episode won't be out till next week though ).

There is also P2P Reddit, [http://notabug.io/](http://notabug.io/) which like
D.Tube, runs off of GUN. It already has 1K/daily active users!

------
whowhowhowhowho
Forgot Partiko (partiko.app). Easily the best way to interface with the
steemit blockchain on mobile, hoping they add more blockchains in the future!

~~~
jungong
Interesting. Is it a dapp? If so, please do submit it to Dapp.com:)

------
pictur
How long are these sites being used?

~~~
jungong
Not very long I would say. Have you tried any of those?

~~~
pictur
no. social networking for decentralized internet is a ridiculous idea for me.

